

Ask HN: What do you use for support docs on your website? - ericb

I need to build out some quick documentation for a SaaS offering. What wikis, blogs, or other method do you use for your public documentation, and was it painless to install, set up and administer? I'm on ubuntu with phusion and rails.
======
catlike
I know it's almost a catch all generic response, but I've been using
<http://tenderapp.com/> for support and knowledgebase and it's worked out very
well.

I'm going to be watching this question for better options though

